# udevd-work[2865]: mknod '/dev/pktcdvd/control' [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab seit neustem die Meldung  das /dev/pktcdvd/control nicht existieren würde nachdem  udev rumwerkelt.

Auch beim  udev-cleanup taucht dann eine Meldung auf mit pktcdvd "* Doing udev cleanups

/sys/devices/virtual/misc/pktcdvd"

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das fixe?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Das Problem tritt jetzt auch beim Notebook auf nach  einem  "emerge -vuD world".

Die genaue Fehlermeldung ist:

```
* Waiting for uevents to be processed . . .

udevd-work[2865]: mknod '/dev/pktcdvd/control' 10:62:020660' failed: Not a directory 
```

Kann jemand helfen? :/

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, wenn ich das richtig sehe geht es da um Packet Writing für CDRW und DVDRW Medien?!

Nur mal ein paar Ansätze:

Bei was für einer udev und Kernel Version tritt das den auf? Hast du CDROM_PKTCDVD im Kernel gesetzt?

Gibt es eventuell noch veraltete udev Regeln? (etc-update vergessen)

Schau doch zb mal mit einem 

```
grep pktcdvd /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

Waren bei dem world Updates auch udev und der Kernel mit aktualisiert worden?

Wenn ja, kommt es auch mit den bisherigen Kernel zu dieser Fehlermeldung?

PS: Gewöhne dir doch bitte mal an die Versionen der betroffenen Pakete mit zu nennen. ;)

----------

## root_tux_linux

@Josef.95

Also ein pktcdvd find ich ned in den  udev regeln :/

Jap, Kernel und Udev wurde aktualisiert... 

```
cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r1  | grep PKTCDVD

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

```

```
equery l gentoo-sources

 * Searching for gentoo-sources ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1:2.6.38-r1
```

```
equery l udev

 * Searching for udev ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udev-167-r1:0

pycoder@gentoo ~ $ equery l gent
```

```
gentoo ~ # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

```
gentoo ~ # grep pktcdvd  /etc/udev/rules.d/*

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Das Problem tritt ab 2.6.38 auf und  nur wenn pktcdvd als Buit-In compiliert wurde.

Seltsamer weise funzte das ganze  jetzt seit 2.4 bis hin zu 2.6.37 als built-in.

----------

## virtguru

Hallo,

habe nun auch den gleichen Fehler mit pktcdvd als Buit-In. Nutzt du auch ein initrd ? 

hier folgendes bei mir:

```
Linux mjolnir 2.6.39.1-mjolnir #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 14 12:51:31 EEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 520 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 171-r1

      Latest version installed: 171-r1

      Size of files: 745 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2

```

```
mjolnir ~ # stat /dev/pktcdvd 

  File: `/dev/pktcdvd'

  Size: 0            Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   character special file

Device: eh/14d   Inode: 3697        Links: 1     Device type: a,3e

Access: (0660/crw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2011-06-15 14:13:13.267165364 +0300

Modify: 2011-06-15 14:13:13.267165364 +0300

Change: 2011-06-15 14:13:13.267165364 +0300

 Birth: -

```

```
mjolnir rules.d # grep pktcd /lib/udev/rules.d/*

/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="pktcdvd[0-9]*", GROUP="cdrom"

/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="pktcdvd", GROUP="cdrom"

```

Vielleicht renaming issue bei init ? Ich sehe den Fehler nich mal in rc.log. Habe auch keinen Bug Report bei https://bugs.gentoo.org/ gefunden ?

*edit* also was war der Fix bei dir ?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab's einfach als Modul kompiliert und gut war.

----------

